# Nextcloud-php74 "pkg upgrade choose version"



## Bernhard (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi there,

I am still a bit new to FreeBSD and I hope I can provide all the necessary information. I am having some troubles with upgrading a port. I am running a Nextcloud instance in a *FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE-p2* jail. It is Nextcloud-php74 with Version 18.03.

I tried the upgrade and everything worked fine. But there is one problem - namely that the pkg upgrade directly goes from *nextcloud-php74-18.03* to* nextcloud-php74-20.0.3*. So far so good, the upgrade is fine, but for nextcloud the updates between multiple major versions are unsupported (they want you to do 18 -> 19 -> 20).

Is there a way to first do a pkg upgrade to v19.0.3 first and then to v20.0.3? The freshport site says, that the quarterly „branch“ is still v19.0.3, so I do not understand why I can only go for the latest one.


Thank you in advance.

All the best
Bernhard

PS:  I tried to do a pkg upgrade, which leads to the following: (pkg upgrade nextcloud-php74@19.0.3 etc did not work)


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

Bernhard said:


> The freshport site says, that the quarterly „branch“ is still v19.0.3, so I do not understand why I can only go for the latest one.


Apparently you configured pkg(8) to fetch the latest packages. The default on any -RELEASE version is to get the quarterly packages.

If you want a specific version you may be able to do this: `pkg install nextcloud-php74-19.0.3` (The @ notation is specificly for _flavors_) but I'm not sure if the repository actually keeps the old versions. It may be a "fresh" copy that only contains the last versions. Then you'd have to build it from ports and figure out how to change the port to the specific revision that had the 19.0.3 version.

But in this case, because the quarterly repository has the version you need, is to simply switch back to it instead of using latest.


----------



## Bernhard (Dec 15, 2020)

Thank you for your hint. It says, that no available packages matching 'nextcloud-php74-19.0.3' have been found in the repository. So as you guessed I will try to build it from ports.

Edit: It seems like, that the quarterly repository is also already on 20.0.3, I checked the repo in `/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`

Edit2: I got it working with the internal updater. It had some troubles with the timeout and the size, but after increasing both it worked fine


----------

